# Hoy es el "cumple" de Alma



## Pinairun

Según hora local, solo llevamos 22 minutos de aniversario.

Creo que todavía no ha llegado el resto de compañeros, y me da un poco de corte. Pero te deseo ¡FELIZ CUMPLEAÑOS Y QUE VENGAN MUCHOS MÁS!

Un beso


----------



## Kerena

Alma, que tu cumpleaños esté lleno de gratas sorpresas. Y ojalá continúes compartiendo con nosotros en estos foros.


----------



## Rayines

¡¡Feliz cumpleaños Alma!!, ¡hemos compartido algunos hilos, y espero que sigamos compartiendo muchos más!


----------



## Vampiro

Feliz cumpleaños.
Un abrazo.
_


----------



## didakticos

Y qué mejor manera de celebrar su cumpleaños que con​ 
*1000 POSTS*​ 
¡Muchas felicidades!​ 
​


----------



## Alma Shofner

Muchas gracias a todos!
Es siempre un placer leerlos.
Gracias de nuevo y que todos estén muy bien.
Saludos
Alma


----------



## emm1366

Alma shofner. Otro de los nombres que me inspira respeto. Cuando veo un post con tu participación, sé que todo está resuelto.

Saludos.


----------



## mirx

No sé si mejor sea abirirte otro hilo por separado y festejar ahí tu otra celebración. Tu postiversario, que sean otros cuántos miles más.


Saludos y Felicidades por tu cumpleaños.
Un beso.


----------



## Camilo1964

Alma... tarde pero con afecto y respeto a tus siempre valiosos aportes. Feliz cumpleaños!!!

Camilo


----------



## bb008

*¡Alma cariño Feliz Cumpleaños y celebremos otros mil post! *​*Saludos.-*​


----------



## coquis14

Disculpe la tardanza (me ahuyenté unos días para sosegar mi hobby) pero nunca es tarde dicen:¡Muy felíz cumpleaños!


----------

